
Code Golf: Write the Shortest Program to Shutdown the Computer - segfaultbuserr
https://codegolf.stackexchange.com/questions/107874/shut-down-the-computer/
======
petercooper
There are a couple of "stop the computer working" solutions there, so if you
have a Pentium or Pentium MMX, I submit a 4 byte x86 solution ;-)
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pentium_F00F_bug](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pentium_F00F_bug)

